# Women's Ski Boots--Help



## xwhaler (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm in the market for new boots for my wife. She has been using old Langes we got as part of a package when we met in college 13 yrs ago and I think its time to get her something nicer. She complains about her feet hurting and they are very much an beginner/low intermediate boot that are not doing her any favors in her (and my) desire for her to improve.

Her: Solid Intermediate, sticks to groomed blues and will challenge herself with some steeper blacks but I get the sense she is not really in full control when I ask her to bear down and put her weight into the tongue of the boot.
A confidence/skills thing for sure but also the old boots aren't helping matters.
She does not ski bumps or trees and struggles in anything over a couple inches of ungroomed. She has the desire to improve which is the key.
She has wider feet on a 24.5/25 size boot. I believe Langes (at least her vintage) were generally narrower so I'm thinking anything over 100 last should be better than current.

That said, what do folks recommend I look for? I know getting fitted is the way to go but I'm thinking of surprising her for her birthday next wknd. So I'm willing to take a chance via online.

*Flex?* Does she need a 90 or 100 flex boot? Or would 70/75 be ok? I don't think she has the time/desire to ever totally shred the mtn but I do think there is room for growth in her skill set. I'd like to get her boots she can grow into a bit skill wise w/o sacrificing comfort.

*Size*: Her current Langes are 24.5...am I safer getting a 25 knowing brands run differently? Would a 24.5 Lange from 13 yrs ago be the same sizing as a 24.5 Lange today?

*Mens vs Women*: Are womens specific boots even necessary? Realize graphix are potentially more desirable and I'd guess flex is different. Beyond that though?
Realize going to store is best so try and keep comments away from that if possible! 
*
Budget: *I'd like to keep this around $200 if possible...seems there are enough options online where this should be do-able.

A few I was looking at:
http://www.levelninesports.com/Rossignol-2014-Kiara-Sensor-70-Womens-Ski-Boots

http://www.skis.com/Nordica-Fire-Arrow-F4-Womens-Ski-Boots-2012/230057P,default,pd.html

http://www.skis.com/Nordica-Hot-Rod-90-Womens-Ski-Boots-2012/309682P,default,pd.html

http://www.evo.com/outlet/alpine-sk...rdgoods_SaphireBlueTranslucentWhite_Image.jpg


----------



## hammer (Feb 14, 2014)

Can she make the time to get to a bootfitter?  A good one should be able to make all of these recommendations.

All my wife has ever done is gone with the same brand of boot that she initially purchased at a ski shop.  Purchased the last pair through REI (big discount) so I could return them if they weren't right.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 14, 2014)

She absolutely could yes....I just wanted to do the element of surprise but thinking more about it may be more hassle than it is worth if they don't fit.
The goal is really to make sure they fit so she enjoys getting out there (selfishly this is what I want too!)


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 14, 2014)

Yeah, maybe you can make some kind of I'm going to get you new boot certificate. Or find a boot fitter, make an appointment and surprise her with it. I think buying something online especially if you want her to improve is going to be a mistake.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 14, 2014)

Hands down nowadays, most women's boots, with the exception of a few full out race boots, AREN'T just men's boots with different graphics and colors. The flex, volume, cuff height, etc are all designed for a women's boot needs, not a "watered down" men's boot!

Let a fitter do his/her job and YOUR days on the hill will be vastly improved with her happy feet! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 18, 2014)

So against all your good recommendations I decided to take a chance and ordered online. 
I bought 2 boots...one an 80 flex 25.5, the other a 90 24.5. Wife can try both on. Both Langes (which she is currently in) coming from Evo.com Outlet section.
Figure best case scenario I save myself ~$150 ish and only lose out on the $7 return fee for the boots she doesn't select. Worst case is I eat the return fee and end up needing to go to the store anyways.

They should be here late this week/early next so will see how this goes.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 24, 2014)

xwhaler said:


> So against all your good recommendations I decided to take a chance and ordered online.
> I bought 2 boots...one an 80 flex 25.5, the other a 90 24.5. Wife can try both on. Both Langes (which she is currently in) coming from Evo.com Outlet section.
> Figure best case scenario I save myself ~$150 ish and only lose out on the $7 return fee for the boots she doesn't select. Worst case is I eat the return fee and end up needing to go to the store anyways.
> 
> They should be here late this week/early next so will see how this goes.



haha, well keep us posted!


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 25, 2014)

Boots were delivered last night. We're going to keep the 25.5 Lange Delight 80 flex. She feels comfortable in them and mostly just said they are a little stiff which I think is to be expected with brand new boots.
I returned the other pair this AM so after the $7 return fee and outlet pricing+valentines day discount I paid $159 for nice new boots. Should be a major step up from what shes been using the past 13 yrs.

They dropped the price on these now down to $139

http://www.evo.com/alpine-ski-boots...omen-s-2013-transparent-black-black-front.jpg


----------

